# Question to Newlyweds: Why did I get married?



## justmarried (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've decided to start a little creative project on the subject of marriage. Being a newlywed myself, I'm very interested in finding out other newlyweds' reasons for getting married. Besides the obvious love answer, I'm particularly hoping to gather answers that range from the most unique, most romantic, funniest, to the silliest and most mundane. There are no ideal answers, I just ask that they be honest and real 

Your answers will not be used for any other purpose or posted elsewhere other than my newly created tumblr account, <snip - no URL's for self promotion please>.

So, if you'd like to share your thoughts on the subject, reply with an answer that starts with ."..because (and your reason)". You could provide a single reason or multiple ones. If you'd like a nickname and your age mentioned, then include them as well. Your anonymity/confidentiality will be respected.

This is going to be very interesting. I can't wait to hear what everyone has to say!


----------



## RestlessInGeorgia (Dec 3, 2008)

My wife was the only person I ever had sexual relations with. Our sexual relationship started long before our marriage, probably two months into dating. Because of her being my first, I felt a strong emotional connection to her. There were other things, like we shared some of the same interests. We dated for about two years, when my wife decided to tell me that she wanted more of a commitment from me. We did not live together during the entire time we dated. She wanted to move to the next level. When I told her that I wasn't ready for that, she said that she felt I never would be and thus told me that she thought we should separate. We did, and I found that I couldn't live without her. I then went to her and pleaded that we get back together. She said that she would only do it, if I made a commitment to her. So, not wanting to live without her, I went and bought an engagement ring. I proposed to her shortly after, and we were married nine months later. That's the long and short of it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I had no intention of getting married but along came a man who was smart, attractive and wanted to provide things for me to make my life easier and better... so I married him.
It has not been bad. If I'd known there were men like this in the world I might have marrried sooner.
I never met many like this as emotional maturity, responsibility, nice personality and good looks... all in one package, is not the norm for unattached men out in the world.

Never in my wildest dreams could I have imagined things would turn out this way.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

My husband said: he married me to take care of me.

and he does.

I just wish he ate healthy, which he does not.
but he takes care of me in providing me with many things and 
being there, offering all he has to me.
It's a good thing I'm not a bytch or I could take bad advantage of him.


I've never seen myself as someone who needed taking care of, but I'll admit, its really nice. We've been together 3 years, married just over 2.
That is kind of newlywed, although we are older middle aged people.


----------



## lonelynewlywed (Jul 9, 2009)

I got married to my husband because he was the one person that I just felt like, " now this is the guy that is suppose to be in my life". He meshed so well into my life and my family ans vise versa that it only seemed natural. Hopefully I didn't make a mistake (gotta check another section of the forum for that story)


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

My husband and I got married on my 18 birthday, and at the time, I done it to piss my mom off more then ever, I loved him, and still do oh so very much, he says he married me to piss my step-dad off. It worked out quiet well, they're both still pissed that we got married and said it wouldn't ever last, but yet we're coming up on the 3 year mark next month. Still madly in love with him to this very day.


----------



## odoca (Aug 24, 2009)

When I met my husband it just seemed like we were on the same page with everything. What we valued, how we lived our lives, what our goals were, what we wanted out of life. I thought I had met someone that valued marriage like I did and commitment. And my husband is not perfect, but if there is one thing he is...he is honest and works so hard and I just appreciate that so much in someone. He is so honest he tells me when he talks to a female at the bank, haha. Not that I care about that at all, but it's just he wants me to know. He lets me know every time an ex calls him or texts him, lol, just there are no secrets with him. I appreciate that so much. Also, we went through a bad financial speal when the economy fell, he owned his own business cleaning roofs and he lost a lot of business, but it didn't stop him, he was out there EVERYDAY trying to make money! He power washed homes and decks, cleaned gutters, just anything he could get his hands on he did it. He also was putting in applications to everywhere he could every day! He works so freaking hard, he can do anything, he can fix anything my gosh he is brilliant, he never seizes to amaze me. And I had a couple marriage proposals offered to me before I got married and I had dreams about all of them of me running from them and saying no, and my husband was the only man I have ever dreamt about where I didn't run from him and I felt completely calm and at ease. I honestly think the dream is what was the icing on the cake for me to say yes. Because I have dreamt of my exes cheating on me and they actually were and just I have had dreams my whole life that told me things that turned out to be true and help me in some way, so just I believe in my dreams, so when I had these dreams of me not running from him and wanting him in my dreams, I just felt like I met the one.
I'm thinking now I shouldn't have listened to my dream...haha...no just kidding, but the life goals, and values that I thought we shared, especially on marriage, have turned out to be not so true, he doesn't quite value marriage like I do. BUT this marriage has taught me so much already, whether we stay together or not, I will walk away with a lot more knowledge about myself and what's important in life and just knowledge on how to be a better person, that I wouldn't have gotten from experiencing marriage with anyone else, and so that to me is what makes it not a mistake and still worth it.
And he has his negatives, as I do too, and I get real fed up sometimes and I don't know that we will last b/c of some of the personal issues he has that he can't seem to get past that extremely negatively effect our marriage and my mental health, ha, and he doesn't want to seek help for them, but he will always still be one of the most beautiful people I have ever met.
So, anyway, that's why I got married.


----------

